

Man banned from using Facebook for his sex ratings page - jhony_d
http://www.pcgerms.com/man-banned-from-using-facebook-for-his-sex-ratings-page/

======
lazyjones
Apparently getting banned from FB for 2 years is more noteworthy than getting
6 months in jail ...

